# Hubcaps



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I just lost a hubcap on my 94 Sentra. Are they known for comming off? Is it due to hard cornering? Train tracks?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

It just could have been put on loose, another thought is that your rim will flex under hard cornering which will cause your hubcap to fly off.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

If the tabs are bent away from the circular metal ring (under the cap obviously) then it will lose grip on the rim and the cap isn't secure.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

It must have been loose. I better check the rest of the caps!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like it's time for you to get friendly with your local pick-a-part


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Looks like it's time for you to get friendly with your local pick-a-part *


Yeah  I wonder how much I could get some stock alloy's for, maybe even SER rims at my local junk yard...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

speaking of losing hubcaps I had all 4 stolen while I was at work 2 weeks after I baught my car


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> just lost a hubcap on my 94 Sentra. Are they known for comming off?


If they weren't known for coming off you wouldn't see so many cars missing hubcaps. Buy some rims....a lot harder to steal to


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

go for the chrome hubcaps!!! 

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *go for the chrome hubcaps!!!
> 
> -Nick *


Does your car still have those nasty things??? Actually I need to get myself a new cap because my little accident broke my old one in three peices. oops


----------

